# Co2 Regulator not fitting Co2 bottle?!?!



## mattcook (26 May 2020)

Hi,

I have a standard UK din477 Co2 regulator for a fire extinguisher but i need to screw onto a Dennerle Co2 500g bottle which has a thread size of m10 x 1.25, would anybody be so kind as to lend me their glorious knowledge on how this may be made possible. 🤔🙂🙃

Or if anyone knew any other terms for din477 or another term for a m10 x 1.25 thread that would be amazing!

Much appreciated,

Matt


----------



## Nick72 (26 May 2020)

D477 is also know as W21.8-14 which is the standard CO2 cylinder fitting in the UK.

As opposed to CGA320 which is the US standard.

The only time I've heard of cylinders coming with different fittings is when people have used small soda stream bottles which have a completely different adapter.


----------



## mattcook (26 May 2020)

Thanks for the fast reply Nick72! 

I shall try and find an m10 x 1.25 to W21.8-14 thread adapter then!

Somehow I feel like Dennerle made it an impossible size to fit so that people have no choice but to buy their company's regulators... 🤔🤣

Shame because its a nice compact Co2 bottle to fit behind my new nano tank, at a good price too... just their regulators are quite expensive for what they are lol!


----------



## milla (26 May 2020)

Dennerle sell an adaptor.  I believe other dispossble to regular thread adaptors are available

Aqua essentials used to sell them


----------



## milla (26 May 2020)

https://www.co2supermarket.co.uk/disposable-co2-cylinder-adapter-p177.html

cheaper disposable co2

https://www.machinemart.co.uk/p/co2-gas-cylinder-600g/


----------



## mattcook (26 May 2020)

Whew thanks milla thats a life saver!! 

I already have the Co2 bottle so would be annoying to have to buy a different one!

Do you think the Wish one would work? Just because the thread is very slightly different I think thats a 1mm thread whereas mine is 1.25mm? 

 Or maybe I should just get the Dennerle adapter if i can find one cheap enough  🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------

